# Nine wells Dundee



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Well I just got my first Ivf appointment through the post so what happens now I'm guessing iv reached top of the list? Iv got forms to fill out etc but could anybody tell me what to expect from first app?


----------



## LoopyGladys (Apr 17, 2014)

At our first appointment they took blood tests for hep B & C and HIV and a vaginal swab. Gave us our forms to fill out then we went back for the results and to find out what our treatment would be a couple of weeks later. xx


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Thank you for your reply   can I ask see between first actual appointment and treatment actually starting, is there a quite a wait?


----------



## MichBee (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi Mzmaary23, 

We're at ninewells too, referred from Forth Valley. At our very first appointment they just checked our records and concent forms, breathalysed us to check we hadn't been smoking, weighed and measured me then gave us an overview of the process and rough timescales.
That was Dec 2013 and we were told we'd likely start in July. In Feb thus yr we got a letter saying we'd reached the top of the waiting list and we're invited along to our screening app where they took bloods to test for hiv, hepatitis and my amh levels and we're told we'd get our treatment pack in 3 weeks. It took a little over 3 weeks for the pack to arrive but we start treatment tomorrow! 
What info arrived in your letter? Have you been invited to the patient information evening yet?


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hey, thank you for replying,  the forms we got was consent forms, information about the treatment and I'm sure we have an patient information invite there too but we were with Glasgow royal infirmary and I was thinking since we have been given letter to go to Dundee that we were at top of list?


----------



## [email protected]@h (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi

Honestly you will receive SO much stuff through the post, best thing to do it actually call the clinic and ask when they expect you to be starting treatment.


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Just to update this, I went to my Ivf app in Dundee on Monday, and I got blood tests for HIV and hepatitis B, I got smoke test, I got weighed and height, blood pressure and got told I'd be doing long protocol as be doing nasal spray and injections, I'm now just waiting on my results ( could take 4-6 weeks told more likely 4 as in same hospital and because my Amh was already done


----------



## Dreaming2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi ladies, 

Glad I found this post! We have got called to ninewells far quicker than was expecting. Initial referral had said min 6 months which would have been end Sept and we got an appointment through for 17th June! This I presume is the screening tests as has all the blood forms and **** forms. I was wondering what to expect so it has been good to find this post. 

I will be off to stalk you lovely ladies on here too if you don't mind so I can get my head around all this! Xx


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hiya dreaming2014 if you haven't had blood tests for h.i.v and hepatitis B and your smoke test etc then most likely will be screening tests good luck for June   xx


----------



## Dreaming2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

I think that's what it will be, had to have a smoking test at the sub fertility clinic but were told that they will do it again. 

How are you feeling about starting soon? Xx


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

The sub fertility clinic? And I'm excited and nervous about starting soon, you excited for your appointment   xx


----------



## Dreaming2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

There is a sub fertility clinic at Falkirk Royal which then feeds into the acu at Dundee. 

I am excited but nervous too! It still seems surreal! Not long until you start


----------

